# Malawi, Mbuna, ....somthing?



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

Some more from the â€œMixed Africanâ€


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Melanochromis species... Johanni or Interruptus male color transition to black and blue. Its hard to know if they are pure, usually sold as "Johanni"

He prolly will kinda look like this guy


----------



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

At what size will the transition be complete?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

sisonek said:


> At what size will the transition be complete?


It is based less on size and more on how dominant he feels. Depending on what else in in the tank, could be overnight, could take two week or more. The number of females he has and if there are other males of his species will factor in as well.


----------



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

here are some updated pics of him he is mostly black and blue now


----------



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry the pic is bad.
The general consensus seems to be that he is a Melanochromis interruptus I am curious about the yellowish gold that is developing on the tip of his tail and on the rear of hi dorsal fin, is this normal for Melanochromis interruptus?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

He is clearly M. interruptus or johanni. If you are asking if you can tell if he is pure one or the other, it's hard to know.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Not likely to be M. johannii due to the amount of verticle barring. I would say M. interruptus or a mix of interruptus and johannii.


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

looks like the other one is a sub male to me not too bright of a yellow, dont be suprised if you wake up one day to find him really dark


----------



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes I suspected that he was a male so I put him in a different tank and sure enough he is starting to get very dark.


----------

